# 2004 Northeast Audi Summer Event THIS WEEKEND!!!



## S4 DAP (Jun 14, 2004)

Come on out to the biggest all-Audi GTG in New England and perhaps all of the East Coast! This year's event is being hosted by KTR Performance, in Ayer, MA.
The event will kick off Friday (June 25th) evening with Street Night at New England Dragway. Gates open at 5pm and racing goes from 6-10pm. And its only $17 to race! Check out the New England Dragway site for more details.
The actual event takes place on Saturday (June 26th), beginning at 10am and going until 3pm. KTR has an amazing facility housing some very impressive cars. And they've got plenty of space (parking was always tight in previous year when the event was in Danvers). We need to show up en masse and fill up all that space with some nice Audis! Vendors at the event include:
AmD Technik
APR
AudiWorld
Autospeed Performance
AWE Tuning
KTR Performance
Momentum Tuning
Shine Racing Service
Speed Technik
TMTek
VWVortex/Fourtitude
Admission to the event is a food item to be donated to the Greater Boston Food Bank, so come prepared!
The event will close with a cruise leaving from KTR and traveling to Hampton Beach. It's always an impressive sight to see hundreds of Audis lined up on the way to Hampton Beach. Directions and maps of the route will be available at the event.
For more details, check the NE Audi site.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: 2004 Northeast Audi Summer Event THIS WEEKEND!!! (S4 DAP)*

We finally got our coverage up....
Article Here.... http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
Gallery Here.... http://www.fourtitude.com/gall.../2004


----------

